# Flock update



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's been a good while since I last updated on my budgie flock, so I have selected some pics that I took over these past few weeks. 

I'll start with the oldest, my shy boy Tito Junior.
DSCF3808 by aluz391, on Flickr

Doing a little pedicure.
DSCF3805 by aluz391, on Flickr

Youngest sibling Luigi with oldest sibling Tito Junior. They are half brothers.
DSCF3799 by aluz391, on Flickr

Even though they have the same colour mutation, you can see that Tito Junior has a richer and more vibrant green when compared with Luigi. 
The markings are also more defined.
DSCF3800 by aluz391, on Flickr

Luigi is very generous and is always wanting to feed his flock mates.
DSCF3801 by aluz391, on Flickr

The little Miss Goldilocks.
DSCF3973 by aluz391, on Flickr

I caught her mid blink.
DSCF3980 by aluz391, on Flickr

DSCF3987 by aluz391, on Flickr

And this is just a small sample of why Luigi and Goldilocks are the sweetest couple ever.
DSCF3988 by aluz391, on Flickr

A couple of action shots of Luigi bathing.
DSCF3991 by aluz391, on Flickr

DSCF3996 by aluz391, on Flickr

Luigi with sisters Peppy and Dinda.
DSCF4040 by aluz391, on Flickr

This is their version of the water cooler talk.
DSCF4043 by aluz391, on Flickr

I love this pic. Dinda looks extra sweet looking at me with her cute fluffy cheeks.
DSCF4054 by aluz391, on Flickr

Peppy still had remnants of orange colour on her head from her morning carrot bath.
DSCF4058 by aluz391, on Flickr

It's really sweet the way Luigi gives attention to both sisters
DSCF4060 by aluz391, on Flickr

DSCF4062 by aluz391, on Flickr

You can really see Dinda's beautiful colours here
DSCF4063 by aluz391, on Flickr

Solo pic of Dinda
DSCF4064 by aluz391, on Flickr

Peppy
DSCF4068 by aluz391, on Flickr

Leonel joined the siblings. It's funny how they positioned themselves.
DSCF4073 by aluz391, on Flickr

Peppy preening her tail area. Leonel is currently going through a very rough moult as you can see by the lack of the two main (biggest) tail feathers.
DSCF4075 by aluz391, on Flickr

Another group shot. Luigi tends to steal the show.
DSCF4101 by aluz391, on Flickr

Since Leonel wasn't as well represented, here are a few close up solo pics I took today.
DSCF4111 by aluz391, on Flickr

Lots of pinnies, but that doesn't put him on a bad mood, he's been quite chatty and active despite the moult.
DSCF4112 by aluz391, on Flickr

DSCF4123 by aluz391, on Flickr


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay finally we get to see your gorgeous flock ! I was actually thinking about it lately, that we needed to see your budgie flock (and Lovies ). I love the pic of them taking a break and socializing around the bathtub like a "water cooler" . 

Before you explained Tito Junior and Luigi being the same mutation with a variance in shade, on the first pic I was wondering if that was the case. Luigi really seems like a good natured little guy. He sure knows how to make friends both male and female . 

I'm glad to finally see Dinda, the one I'm least familiar with in your budgie flock. She's a gorgeous girl! Let me guess, would she be a sky grey wing opaline?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

RavensGryf said:


> Yay finally we get to see your gorgeous flock ! I was actually thinking about it lately, that we needed to see your budgie flock (and Lovies ). I love the pic of them taking a break and socializing around the bathtub like a "water cooler" .
> 
> Before you explained Tito Junior and Luigi being the same mutation with a variance in shade, on the first pic I was wondering if that was the case. Luigi really seems like a good natured little guy. He sure knows how to make friends both male and female .
> 
> I'm glad to finally see Dinda, the one I'm least familiar with in your budgie flock. She's a gorgeous girl! Let me guess, would she be a sky grey wing opaline?


Most likely in mid November (if not sooner) there will be a lovie flock update.
Yes, you are correct on Dinda's mutation. She's a really sweet girl, loves to sing too. 
I have added a few last minute pics of Leonel.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

:loveeyes: Are they all related or just the four?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love to see pictures of your flock, Ana. 

They're all so beautiful and have such sweet little personalities- you can just see it in the photos!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana,

It is so wonderful to see updates of your exceptionally beautiful flock - I've missed them.

Every single one of your budgies is simply gorgeous. 

I agree the picture of Luigi and Goldilocks is a great example of the "sweetest couple ever" *


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow they are Sooo Gorgeous all of them ..What a wonderful flock of Sweet Adorable Budgies ...Fab pics Thanks for sharing


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the picture of Luigi and Goldilocks and also the water cooler picture. What a nice little break from my studies.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

lbeckman said:


> :loveeyes: Are they all related or just the four?


Only the 4 budgies are siblings, Goldilocks and Leonel were purchased to be mates for Luigi and Peppy respectively.  All four have the same mother (two different fathers), Tito Junior and Dinda are full siblings, Peppy and Luigi are full siblings too.



Therm said:


> I love to see pictures of your flock, Ana.
> 
> They're all so beautiful and have such sweet little personalities- you can just see it in the photos!


Thanks, Emma! They are a funny little bunch. 



FaeryBee said:


> *Ana,
> 
> It is so wonderful to see updates of your exceptionally beautiful flock - I've missed them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deborah! Luigi and Goldilocks are perfectly matched, their sense of companionship and how they share everything reminds me a lot of my bonded lovies Nico and Sindel. :Love birds:



Birdigirl said:


> Wow they are Sooo Gorgeous all of them ..What a wonderful flock of Sweet Adorable Budgies ...Fab pics Thanks for sharing


Thanks, Mary! I'm glad you liked the pics. 



SouthernFried said:


> I love the picture of Luigi and Goldilocks and also the water cooler picture. What a nice little break from my studies.


Thanks, Tiffanie! It's good to know you were entertained on your break and good luck with your studies!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ana, these latest pictures of your flock are gorgeous!  

I'm so glad they're all doing so well, their poses are so sweet and I love seeing them all together  

Thank you so much for the update! It's great to see them


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Leonel is a very handsome guy! I especially like the last pic, he's so cute .


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely I'm in love!   I love all of them! they are very sweet!! I really liked the pics and it was a great start of the day seeing them! Thanks Ana! 
Nick says hi to his cousin!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

How very sweet... your flock all seem to be both pretty and have sweet temperaments. I remember one of them barking, (to mimic the dog).. was that Luigi? I am so enamored of Dinda's colors... so gorgeous. Such a nice flock you have, Aluz.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update on your budgie flock Ana  what beautiful pictures. They really brought a smile to my face with all that cuteness


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

StarlingWings said:


> Ana, these latest pictures of your flock are gorgeous!
> 
> I'm so glad they're all doing so well, their poses are so sweet and I love seeing them all together
> 
> Thank you so much for the update! It's great to see them


Thanks, StarlingWings!  This was an update long overdue but only now was I able to post on them. It hasn't been an easy Summer for the flock and I.



RavensGryf said:


> Leonel is a very handsome guy! I especially like the last pic, he's so cute .


Thanks again, Julie! He is a charming fellow, that's for sure. 



despoinaki said:


> Definitely I'm in love!   I love all of them! they are very sweet!! I really liked the pics and it was a great start of the day seeing them! Thanks Ana!
> Nick says hi to his cousin!


Thanks Despina! Leonel sends his regards to cousin Nick, Lina and Aries. 



jrook said:


> How very sweet... your flock all seem to be both pretty and have sweet temperaments. I remember one of them barking, (to mimic the dog).. was that Luigi? I am so enamored of Dinda's colors... so gorgeous. Such a nice flock you have, Aluz.


Thanks Judy!  Yes, Luigi is the barking bird. I'm very fortunate that they are all sweet tempered. Leonel can at times be very protective of Peppy and get into some bickerings, but this is easily manageable.



Niamhf said:


> Thanks for the update on your budgie flock Ana  what beautiful pictures. They really brought a smile to my face with all that cuteness


Thanks, Niamh! I'm glad you liked the pics.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Ana, your flock is adorable!  I love the group shots! :loveeyes: And the bath ones, and the solo ones, and... all of them.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

mexicoandice said:


> Ana, your flock is adorable!  I love the group shots! :loveeyes: And the bath ones, and the solo ones, and... all of them.


Haha, thanks Tia! Sometimes it's difficult to pick a favourite!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

I love your budgies ! ♥ great pictures, I enjoyed to look at them very much ^_^


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Karina! My Tito Junior and Luigi are very similar to your Rocky.


----------

